# Marriott rewards card includes trip insurance



## Larry (Jun 11, 2012)

Just got this today and don't know if it is new. " Book your trip using Marriott Rewrds premiercard and get guarenteed protection".

Anyone ever use this benefit for trip cancellation insurance which is included free just by using your card to book your travel????


----------



## wackymother (Jun 11, 2012)

I dunno what it covers, because I used it to book two flights for my daughter last year. That was a flight from Newark to San Juan on Continental, then a flight from San Juan to Tortola on American Eagle. 

The Continental flight was delayed four hours, so she missed her San Juan to Tortola flight. That meant I had to rebook the San Juan to Tortola flight and basically pay for it all over again. 

I called customer service on the Marriott Visa and asked about the insurance and they said it did not cover flight delays. So I'm not sure what it DOES cover. Accident insurance? Anyway, I would give them a call and ask them to forward the terms and conditions so you can see what it is before you book.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 11, 2012)

Ah, I see they've recently enhanced the travel insurance, including trip delay insurance....


----------



## Larry (Jun 11, 2012)

wackymother said:


> Ah, I see they've recently enhanced the travel insurance, including trip delay insurance....



That is correct and the postcard I received includes the following;

1) trip cancellation insurance
2) Trip delay Reimbursement
3) Lost Luggage reimbursement
4) Auto Rental colision damage waiver
5) Travel and emergency services
6) roadside assistance
7) travel accident insurance


The card also covers free foreign currency transaction fees which is why I always use it on trips outside the USA.


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 11, 2012)

Book your trip through anyone, or only through a Marriott portal?


----------



## wackymother (Jun 11, 2012)

Larry said:


> That is correct and the postcard I received includes the following;
> 
> 1) trip cancellation insurance
> 2) Trip delay Reimbursement
> ...



That's pretty nice. I like the card--I just don't use it for travel as much as my Capital One, which gives 3x points for travel and has no annual fee. I use the Marriott card for restaurants b/c it gives 2x points for those.


----------



## Larry (Jun 11, 2012)

Numismatist said:


> Book your trip through anyone, or only through a Marriott portal?



Anyone, you just need to pay for travel with your Marriott card.


----------

